# Please Help Score at Unigine Heaven GTX 980



## Charly487 (Oct 19, 2021)

*Hi guys, since a few weeks im looking my scores at Heaven, and is going worst. *

*Specs *
*
I5 9400 at 3,90 ghz with CoolerMaster 240 masterliquid
B365M/A ASUS PRIME
16GB Crucial at 2666mhz
MSI GTX 980 GAMING 4G
XPG PYLON 650W 54A PSU*
*AZZA 110F CASE with two 120m fans*

*I bought this gpu secondhand, 1 month ago, and in the first time the scores was something like this imagen below*










*This other screen date from 3 days ago, too on windows 10 Pro 20H2 from Ghost Specter, I try this OS, because before this, i get the Windows 11 and was something to forget, bad fps and a quite slow than my 10 before.  
 But without reason, in some point HITMAN 3 was kind of slow,and then my score drop like this.*








* Later I install 20H1 Spectre, the scores was the same.
 And yes this benchmark is in standard options from Heaven and if u look both images, maybe u are thinking ok, the driver is different  but look now, with againg 20H2 and full presets.*

*

*


*I see a lot of benchmarks and this look bad to me, i didn t touch nothing to the bios,  this one was with xmp profile at 2666mhz the ram, performance mode y and sync all cores options, since i have it, around four months. 
 Any help works, thx*


----------



## P4-630 (Oct 19, 2021)

Charly487 said:


> on windows 10 Pro 20H2 from Ghost Specter, I try this OS



What does it mean "from Ghost Specter"


----------



## freeagent (Oct 19, 2021)

P4-630 said:


> What does it mean "from Ghost Specter"


He’s a guy that mods your install, kinda like the old nlite days where you did it yourself. It’s a hacked up version of 10. I literally ran it for 5 minutes before I uninstalled it. Only because someone here mentioned it I tried it.. won’t be crossing that bridge again


----------



## ThrashZone (Oct 19, 2021)

Hi,
Core clock and system memory can help a little on heaven but it's for the most part a gpu benchmark
Too many setting is nv control panel but a couple basic ones are switching to performance on a few places.

Rest is pure overclocking the gpu core and memory as much as possible that is all trial and error.
Core curve works the best.
Old gpu like 980 not worth risking killing it unless you have a spare.


----------



## freeagent (Oct 20, 2021)

Just curious, my 980 runs at something like 1417MHz bone stock but stock is supposed to be 1293 or something.. what does yours run at?


----------



## ThrashZone (Oct 20, 2021)

Hi,
Heaven is usually off


----------



## freeagent (Oct 20, 2021)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Heaven is usually off
> View attachment 221525


Lol yeah it says mine runs at 1600.. reminds of Jays 2c video about the 980.. he was saying his ran at 1600 and I was wondering if he just saw that in heaven and ran with it lol.. I watched it when I got the card in 2017..


----------



## Charly487 (Oct 20, 2021)

P4-630 said:


> What does it mean "from Ghost Specter"


Freeagent explain it perfectly, now im back o my original Windows 10 20H2, testing



freeagent said:


> Just curious, my 980 runs at something like 1417MHz bone stock but stock is supposed to be 1293 or something.. what does yours run at?


Is the "msi gaming app" put some config on the gpu on the "oc mode", but is weird the indicator from Heaven



ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Core clock and system memory can help a little on heaven but it's for the most part a gpu benchmark
> Too many setting is nv control panel but a couple basic ones are switching to performance on a few places.
> 
> ...


thx, yes im gonna make some overclock in it, i read good forums about the gtx 980 in this field



ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Heaven is usually off
> View attachment 221525


You mean for the mhz indicator right?

I was thinking that before low performance since around 3700 - 3800  points on "original Windows 10" to that 3300 on any OS.
 my pc turn off a few times while i turn on TPM option to boot 11 (when saving the changes at bios) and after the same thing when I turn off that option, when i came back to 10.

* My question is, someone try to put on the tpm and get that weird, turn off? this could damage any hardware? I mean the pc try to restart but going off, two times until that.*


----------



## ThrashZone (Oct 21, 2021)

Hi,
Yes mhz reads a lot higher than reality like on msi afterburner....

TPM no I don't have one and or doubt I'll ever activate the feature in bios if it exists
Think the display flash is a gsync monitor bug on display port.

@freeagent 
Congrats on making moderator think that is new one if not  if so


----------



## Charly487 (Oct 21, 2021)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Yes mhz reads a lot higher than reality like on msi afterburner....
> 
> TPM no I don't have one and or doubt I'll ever activate the feature in bios if it exists
> ...


haha ok

*Good news, I was able to solve the drop in points, it was a ram module, 
I don't know which one exactly but I replaced both of the ones I had with two others and I had the best score again!* 

*thank you all, once I read publications on these pages but had never published anything
@freeagent @P4-630 *


----------



## Thunder162 (Oct 21, 2021)

I had the same MSI 980, paired with 2500k, was a beast. i had oc this card but i don't remember frequencies...BTW, change thermal paste, 69° is a bit hot for this card , it can do better.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 21, 2021)

freeagent said:


> Just curious, my 980 runs at something like 1417MHz bone stock but stock is supposed to be 1293 or something.. what does yours run at?



My 980ti oc's to 1500/1940 fine, took some trial and error though. 42c running FC6


----------

